# cfl Lighting q's



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

So I decided to switch my crappy flo lights out for cfl. I have a standard 55 gallon setup and had 2 48" 40w aquaglo in a shop light and the 2 18" 15w that came with it. I had tried to do plants when I first got it a found I didnt have enough light. The only plants that did ok were amazon sword and some val. 

I decided that I needed to build a hood when my cats would not stop drinking out of it. I figured while I was at it I could make the switch. One thing I did not read in all my research, is that with the cfl's a 27w that says equals 150 is still only 27. I have it setup with 4 27w daylight and 4 23w bright white.
It looks incredibly brighter, a little more on the yellow side. 

I am wondering though if since I am not on the med/high light I thought I was should I mount the 2 48" flo's in there as well. I Know if I do I will be getting more of the light spectrum that is good. How do you know without a par meter how much is too much light and the plants wont absorb anymore light?


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

boognishmofo said:


> So I decided to switch my crappy flo lights out for cfl. I have a standard 55 gallon setup and had 2 48" 40w aquaglo in a shop light and the 2 18" 15w that came with it. I had tried to do plants when I first got it a found I didnt have enough light. The only plants that did ok were amazon sword and some val.
> 
> I decided that I needed to build a hood when my cats would not stop drinking out of it. I figured while I was at it I could make the switch. One thing I did not read in all my research, is that with the cfl's a 27w that says equals 150 is still only 27. I have it setup with 4 27w daylight and 4 23w bright white.
> It looks incredibly brighter, a little more on the yellow side.
> ...


Surprised the cats didn't go fishing...


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

PAXpress said:


> Surprised the cats didn't go fishing...


Me too. They didnt even blink an eye at the fish, but would only drink water from my tanks. Ive read its either they like the amount of O2 in the water or there are nutrients that instincts tell them they can get from drinking it. Im gonna go with the O2.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

boognishmofo said:


> Me too. They didnt even blink an eye at the fish, but would only drink water from my tanks. Ive read its either they like the amount of O2 in the water or there are nutrients that instincts tell them they can get from drinking it. Im gonna go with the O2.


Instincts makes sense too right? They hear the water flowing and think its a stream and flowing water would be much cleaner than still water.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, instinct would tell them that the water is more oxygenated than the stagnent water in the bowl. I was just saying I think it's more of the O2 than say a nitrogen deficiency. Very possible though. I just watched an animal planet most extreme about healers. It's amazing how they can know if they consume a certain item it can help them even if it isn't part of their normal diet or routine. Anyway, some ass in my heighborhood was not too happy with cats wandering onto their property. Lost both in one day due to antifreeze poisioning ironically a couple days after I finished my hood.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow you should go force feed that ******* some antifreeze.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

No need to forcefeed - coolant smells great, tastes sweet and come in a variety of attractive colours.



boognishmofo said:


> found I didnt have enough light. The only plants that did ok were amazon sword and some val.
> 
> I am wondering though if since I am not on the med/high light I thought I was should I mount the 2 48" flo's in there as well.?


If the swords grew there was enough light.

With the proper reflectors four of those cfl bulbs will push you past "medium light".

You were nearing 20 par with the two 40 watt 'ers.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Cool. I already put the two 40's in there too. Everything seems to be loving it. My ludwigia is taking off like crazy. Melon sword is starting new leaves and look a nice red.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

old 97 said:


> No need to forcefeed - coolant smells great, tastes sweet and come in a variety of attractive colours


I don't think any human would willingly ingest antifreeze.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

dstrong said:


> I don't think any human would willingly ingest antifreeze.


I knew a couple people in high school I wouldnt put it past them. Saw one of them huff brake cleaner once.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Plants are doing great under new setup. Crypts and giant bacopa were pearling yesterday the bacopa from the roots. Still have some brown brush algae on my drift wood but starting to dye with the excel overdose. Jungle val started to deteriorate after excel, so I removed it and placed it in another tank for now. 
Is there a way to entirely get rid of the BBA for good or will I be fighting it with excel forever? I thought the co2 would help kill it and the plants would out compete but it seems they have just stopped it from spreading or growing more.


----------

